# ATI Rage 128 Pro OpenGL Problem

## azambuja

hello,

i have an ATI Rage Pro 128 16mb video card. I noticed a little problem when you have OpenGL enabled:

- When logging out from gdm or kdm, when the screen blinks some mess(red/brown thing in the top of the screen) appears.

Ive used lots of distros and this happened with almost all of them (except for mandrake 8.2).

Does anyone have the same problem? Can this be fixed?

P.S - everything works ok, except for this issue... (opengl games, etc)

thanx/cheers

----------

## pjp

ATI seem to be flaky.  Especially with the r128_drv.  Not exact, but some threads turned up in a search that might be similar.  this one or this one.  Like I said... not exact, but possibly related.  IMO, not using r128 cards is the best option.  Google even turns up problems with them.  Don't think I've ever read that someone had their 'r128' card working 100%.

----------

## azambuja

thats kinda what i thought...  :Sad: 

well, since ill be upgrading someday in the near future:

what will you recomend me?

i heard that the nvidia cards have great support under linux. Im considering to buy a Geforce 4 Ti 4400 128mb DDR. Will that be a wise choice to use under linux? Does it have a good/easy support?

thanx/cheers

----------

## fghellar

Try this thread.

----------

